# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Overmatig zweten (hyperhidrosis)

## Matthew038

Hallo mensen,

Hyperhidrosis is voor veel mensen een vervelende aandoening. Het houdt in het overmatig zweten bij de oksels, handen en voeten. Deze aandoening kan voor veel sociale problemen zorgen. Voorbeelden hiervan zijn bijvoorbeeld zweetvlekken in shirts tijdens feestjes, sollicitatiegesprekken, vergaderingen enz. 

Bij mij specifiek zijn het vooral de zweetklieren bij mijn oksel die al bij het minste en geringste teveel zweet produceren. Heeft iemand tips om mijn zweetplekken zo min mogelijk zichtbaar te laten zijn zodat het niet erg opvalt?

Zo heb ik op verschillende forums kunnen lezen over zalfjes, kleren, pads, operaties enz. Graag zou ik wat gebruikers ervaringen van mensen willen horen.

Graag hoor ik reacties van mede lotgenoten! 

Groet, Matthew

----------


## Sjimmie

je kan je laten laseren vwb je zweetklieren. n kennis van mij heeft hier goede ervaring mee, en zweet niet meer (overmatig). Ze zei: had ik het maar veel eerder gedaan.

----------


## cookie

Ik lees hier het eea maar ik zweet alleen op mijn hoofd. Als het meer dan 20 graden is durf ik al nergens meer naar toe, na 3 minuten fietsen heb ik al kletsnatte haren.
Volgens mij is het enige dat daar aan te doen is verhuizen naar een koud land of weet iemand wat beters?

----------


## edwin370

Hoi Cookie, Een warm subtropische is beter . Omdat de warmte anders is. Ik ben bijvoorbeeld in BALI geweest 39 graden en toch is de warmte daar anders.
Probeer Ilazpo eens uit?

----------


## edroos

Wat betekend ILAZPO ? Ik Los Alle Zweet Problemen Op. google ilazpo Het is een potje 30 ml zalf voor slechts €22, inclusief verzend kosten. Met 14 dagen niet goed geld terug GARANTIE. Welke winkel geeft dat ? Niet 1 .vinden.nl zalftegentranspiratie

Edwin370

----------

